# Knicks @ Nets: Feb 25, 2007



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks:*


> The Knicks have alternated wins and losses in their last seven games, including a controversial 95-93 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks on Friday. The game was tied and appeared headed to overtime, but officials called a loose-ball foul on Bucks center Andrew Bogut. After a video review put 0.8 seconds back on the clock, Channing Frye hit two free throws for the win.


*Nets:*


> New Jersey leads New York by one game for second place in the Atlantic Division, but trails the Orlando Magic and Miami Heat by one game for the final Eastern Conference playoff spots.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We need a win here, so we can continue on moving up the ladder. This season is for us to lose, with Wade out and Orlando struggling.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> We need a win here, so we can continue on moving up the ladder. This season is for us to lose, with Wade out and Orlando struggling.



Hallelujah Holla Back!:biggrin:


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

i hope it is a good game. good luck:clap: :clap: :cheers::clap2: :clap2: :cheers:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> i hope it is a good game. good luck:clap: :clap: :cheers::clap2: :clap2: :cheers:


I don't. I hope we whoop your ***. :biggrin: 

Here's to a good game! :cheers: And a Knicks win! :clap2: :cheers: 

And I might actually be able to watch this one. I might be going to a local restaurant to watch the game.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well im back from my weekend at the Casino. I hope the Knicks can pull off a win tonight. It could really give us a boost.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks get CRUSHED in third. Get out scored 15 to 33. Well did anyone actually expect this team to win back to back games. I mean our longest winning streak all year has been 3.:lol:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Our defense is so bad that when ever the nets have the ball I add two points for the nets cause I know thats atleast how many well be down when we have the ball next.

Knicks down by 5 half way through the fourth.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow JC with a mid court 3 for no reason and bricks it, then passes it right to jason kidd. Anyone not expect that from him, I mean it is the fourht quarter and all.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow we lost to the Nets.....no one could have guessed that.(Rolls eyes)
This team just CANNOT but together a streak if there life depended on it. I mean common, even last year team that only won 23 games had a 6 game winning streak.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

these last few games pretty much confirm this isnt the year for the knicks.....

we basically should be on a 3 game losing streak after the allstar break if not for that break against the bucks.....

no knick fan should expect this team to make the playoffs......now we should just focus on getting at least a win record in the mid 30's....

other teams just want it more than us.....even with their players injured.....


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> *Knicks:*
> 
> *Nets:*


*Did the Knicks LOSE again?*

*This is down right embarrasse-iing for the Knicks to LOSE to the Nets, whom was without R.J. & Kristic.* 

The Nets actually out rebounded the Knicks to take this WIN. 
It is obvious to a blindman that the NETS is not a rebounding team and thats the reason why the Nets are not a 500 record team this season. 
The Nets roster is practically one season Nets Players whom are making a run for this season Playoffs with Kidd, Carter, Collins, Robinson, and lastseason Rookie Wright. 

*The Nets Coach Frank *used a rotation of players that have chemistry together on the court to beat the Knicks. 

*The Knicks Coach Isiah *used a rotation of players that been failing him all season long (32 LOSES Long).


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks have alternated wins and losses in their last seven games, including a controversial 95-93 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks on Friday. The game was tied and appeared headed to overtime, but officials called a loose-ball foul on Bucks center Andrew Bogut. After a video review put 0.8 seconds back on the clock, Channing Frye hit two free throws for the win. 


Nets: 
New Jersey leads New York by one game for second place in the Atlantic Division, but trails the Orlando Magic and Miami Heat by one game for the final Eastern Conference playoff spots. 

Did the Knicks LOSE again?

This is down right embarrasse-iing for the Knicks to LOSE to the Nets, whom was without R.J. & Kristic. 

The Nets actually out rebounded the Knicks to take this WIN. 
It is obvious to a blindman that the NETS is not a rebounding team and thats the reason why the Nets are not a 500 record team this season. 
The Nets roster is practically one season Nets Players whom are making a run for this season Playoffs with Kidd, Carter, Collins, Robinson, and lastseason Rookie Wright. 

The Nets Coach Frank used a rotation of players that have chemistry together on the court to beat the Knicks. 

The Knicks Coach Isiah used a rotation of players that been failing him all season long (32 LOSES Long).


----------

